
“Special register groups” invaded computer dictionaries for decades - robin_reala
http://www.righto.com/2019/10/how-special-register-groups-invaded.html?m=1
======
johncalvinyoung
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21333245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21333245)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Comments moved thither.

